# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΑΥΠΝΙΑ TILL DEATH......

## Lacrymosa

Πως αντιμετωπιζετε τις αυπνιες ?? Σας πιανουν κι αλλα ψυχοσωματικα μαζι?? Ειμαι φουλ στο αγχος επι μερες κ δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω τα βραδια, κ με πιανουν κ τα αγχωτικα, αρρυθμιες, ταχυπαλμιες, καψιμο, πνιξιμο, δυσφορια, νιωθω οτι θα πεσω η θα παθω κριση πανικου..... πηρα 2 λεξο κ δεν με πιασανε γαμωτη μου...

δεν αντεχω ειναι βασανιστικοοοοοοο........

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Γιατί έτσι ρε κοπελιά;

----------


## elen d

Γεια σου! 

Τα ιδια εχω και γω εδω και 4 μηνες. κρισεις πανικου καθε βρσδυ με τη σκεψη οτι πρεπει καποια στιγμη να κοιμηθω. Κοιμαμαι οταν ξημερωσει τοτε χαλαρωνω. Η ψυχιατρος μου μου ειπε να δοκιμασω quite life της lanes. Δεν ειδα διαφορα στο θεμα υπνου αλλα ημουνα λιγο πιο χαλαρη απο πριν. Ειναι φυτικα μπορει να τα παρει οποιοσδηποτε. Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Ειμαι σχεδον καθε βραδυ online μεχρι το πρωι οποτε αν θες να μιλησεις στειλε μυνημα.
Ελπιζω να ειναι περαστικο

----------


## kyknos25

λακρυ στο χω πει εδω κ καιρο οτι εγω ειμαι ετσι.εκει που κοιμομουν σα μωρακι μεσημερι βραδυ-χαχα-πια πεφτω για υπνο κ ξυπναω καθε μια ωρα κ το πρωι σηκωνομαι με απιστευτο πονοκεφαλο.δε ξερω ποσο θα κρατησει παντως ειναι βασανιστικο.
λακρυ μου ξερω ειναι δυσκολο αυτο με τα ψυχωσωματικα το χω περασει κ εγω..δε σε ηρεμει τιποτα.παρε το γιατρο σου τηλ κ πες του τι σου συμβαινει ισως χρειαστει να παιρνεις ηρεμιστικο για λιγο καιρο.

----------


## nansyan89

κι εγω εχω αυπνιες εντονες αυτο τον καιρο..το θεμα ειναι οτι αφου κοιμηθω ξυπναω παρα πολυ ευκολα..Αντιλαμβανομαι και το παραμικρο γυρω μου..Και τωρα τελευταια εγω κι εγω αυτο το αισθημα πνιγμου την τυχη μου την ξελογιαστρα.Αλλο και τουτο..:p

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Εμένα ένα περίεργο πράγμα, στον ύπνο δεν επηρεάζομαι σχεδόν καθόλου, κοιμάμαι μια χαρά και μάλιστα τώρα που δε δουλεύω αρκετές ώρες, παρόλο που όλη μέρα είμαι μέσα στο άγχος... τουλάχιστον δε με χτυπάει στον ύπνο...

----------


## nansyan89

> Εμένα ένα περίεργο πράγμα, στον ύπνο δεν επηρεάζομαι σχεδόν καθόλου, κοιμάμαι μια χαρά και μάλιστα τώρα που δε δουλεύω αρκετές ώρες, παρόλο που όλη μέρα είμαι μέσα στο άγχος... τουλάχιστον δε με χτυπάει στον ύπνο...


παιρνεις τιποτα?

----------


## carrot

> Πως αντιμετωπιζετε τις αυπνιες ?? Σας πιανουν κι αλλα ψυχοσωματικα μαζι?? Ειμαι φουλ στο αγχος επι μερες κ δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω τα βραδια, κ με πιανουν κ τα αγχωτικα, αρρυθμιες, ταχυπαλμιες, καψιμο, πνιξιμο, δυσφορια, νιωθω οτι θα πεσω η θα παθω κριση πανικου..... πηρα 2 λεξο κ δεν με πιασανε γαμωτη μου...
> 
> δεν αντεχω ειναι βασανιστικοοοοοοο........


Με το να τα έχω καλά με τον εαυτό μου και τους ανθρώπους, με το να προσέχω τι τρώω και πίνω, με το να μην πιέζομαι και να προσπαθώ να είμαι χαλαρός, με αθλήτισμό η δουλειές και να προσέχω να κινούμαι εντός των προσωπικών μου ορίων.

----------


## Christina82

Λακρυ εχεις σκεφτει οτι με το να εισαι συνεχεια online δεν βοηθας τον εαυτο σου να χαλαρωνει? Ο υπολογιστης και το ιντερνετ δημιουργουν ενα ειδος αυπνιας..

----------


## m.monkey

Κι εγώ έχω τρελές αϋπνίες τελευταία. Εγώ που όπου και να με άφηνες κοιμόμουνα και δεν ξύπναγα κανόνια να βαράνε. Και τώρα? Τώρα νυστάζω το μεσημέρι, προσπαθώ να κοιμηθώ, γυρνάω από δω γυρνάω από κει τίποτα. Το βράδυ λέω θα κοιμηθώ δεν γίνεται, αφού κλείνουν τα μάτια μου από τη νύστα. Τίποτα πάλι και όταν επιτέλους με παίρνει ο ύπνος κάθε τρεις και λίγο ξυπνάω. Το περίεργο είναι ότι πάντα ήμουνα αγχώδης αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο. Πρέπει να είναι σοβαρή η κατάστασή μου αυτή τη στιγμή για να συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

μετρα προβατακια, λολ. :rolleyes: οχι καλυτερα κανε κατι να κουραστουν τα ματια σου. το διαδικτυο ειναι κολλημα, προτιμησε να διαβασεις ενα βιβλιο πριν κοιμηθεις, και θα σε παρει ευκολοτερα ο υπνος. θα μπορουσες να φτιαξεις το προγραμμα σου ετσι ωστε να ειναι γεματο ολη μερα και να μην εισαι ξεκουραστη οταν πεφτεις το βραδυ για υπνο, ετσι ωστε να ξερενεσαι κατευθειαν. κι εγω αυτο προσπαθω να κανω (κι εχω χρονια αϋπνια γιατι παλιοτερα πηγαινα και σε νυχτερινο σχολειο και μου μεινε συνηθεια). επισης βοηθα και το αλκοολ, αλλα δε στο συνιστω...

----------


## m.monkey

> μετρα προβατακια, λολ. :rolleyes: οχι καλυτερα κανε κατι να κουραστουν τα ματια σου. το διαδικτυο ειναι κολλημα, προτιμησε να διαβασεις ενα βιβλιο πριν κοιμηθεις, και θα σε παρει ευκολοτερα ο υπνος. θα μπορουσες να φτιαξεις το προγραμμα σου ετσι ωστε να ειναι γεματο ολη μερα και να μην εισαι ξεκουραστη οταν πεφτεις το βραδυ για υπνο, ετσι ωστε να ξερενεσαι κατευθειαν. κι εγω αυτο προσπαθω να κανω (κι εχω χρονια αϋπνια γιατι παλιοτερα πηγαινα και σε νυχτερινο σχολειο και μου μεινε συνηθεια). επισης βοηθα και το αλκοολ, αλλα δε στο συνιστω...


Κάπου διάβασα πρόσφατα δεν θυμάμαι που ότι τα προβατάκια δεν είναι καλή λύση, γιατί λέει μπορεί να χάσεις το μέτρημα και αυτό να σε αγχώσει χειρότερα και φυσικά να μην μπορείς να κοιμηθείς!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οταν μετρας προβατακια σαν αριθμους ναι μπορει να αγχωθεις. το θεμα ειναι να μετρας ενω τα βλεπεις κι ολας στο μυαλο σου να πηδανε το φρακτη. το μετρημα θα σε κανει να πεσεις σε trance ε κι απο κει κοιμασαι ευκολοτερα...

----------


## m.monkey

> οταν μετρας προβατακια σαν αριθμους ναι μπορει να αγχωθεις. το θεμα ειναι να μετρας ενω τα βλεπεις κι ολας στο μυαλο σου να πηδανε το φρακτη. το μετρημα θα σε κανει να πεσεις σε trance ε κι απο κει κοιμασαι ευκολοτερα...


 Τι λες καλέ? Άμα πηδάνε και το φράχτη εκεί είναι που θα χάσεις το λογαριασμό χαχαχαχαχα!

----------


## Lacrymosa

καλυτερα να αρχισουν να πηδιουνται μεταξυ τους λολ!! αυτο με τα προβατακια πως το κανω, λεω δλδ "ενα προβατακι, δυο προβατακια" κτλ?? σιγα μην μετραω κ αγελαδες λολ !! καμια φορα βγαινω στο μπαλκονι κ μετραω τα αμαξια που θα περασουν αλλα ετσι ειναι που δεν θα κοιμηθω for sure !!! το ιντερνετ το εχω ελαττωσει σε σχεση με το χειμωνα, κ το περιεργο ειναι οτι κανω πραγματα ολη μερα, θαλασσα, βολτα κ ιντερνετ κ δεν με κουραζει, κ δεν με πιανουν ουτε τα ηρεμιστικα πια...

----------


## nansyan89

Εγω παντως εχω παρατηρησει οτι ο υπολογιστης κανει κακο πριν τον υπνο.Το λενε και οι ερευνες..Γενικοτερα δεν πρεπει να εχεις εντονα ερεθισματα πριν κοιμηθεις γιατι αυτοματως θα εχεις και κακη ποιοτητα υπνου..Γι αυτο οοοοταν θα νυσταξεις κλεισε το πι σι σου κατσε ενα τεταρτο εικοσαλεπτο στο κρεβατι σκεψου κατι ευχαριστο -με το ζορι- και θα σε παρει ο νανης...

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχ αυτος ο νανης με εχει ξεχασει.... τα χει με αλλες μαλλον... κ δεν κουραζομαι με τιποτα γαμωτη μου ειμαι φουλ ντουρασελ ολη μερα, δεν ειναι να πω οτι πχ ειμαι κουρασμενη αλλα καθομαι επιτηδες... απ το να στριφογυριζω στο κρεβατι προτιμω να σηκωθω κ να βαλω το λαπτοπ η να δω τηλεοραση... shit.. να θες να κοιμηθεις κ να μην μπορεις....

----------


## nansyan89

> αχ αυτος ο νανης με εχει ξεχασει.... τα χει με αλλες μαλλον... κ δεν κουραζομαι με τιποτα γαμωτη μου ειμαι φουλ ντουρασελ ολη μερα, δεν ειναι να πω οτι πχ ειμαι κουρασμενη αλλα καθομαι επιτηδες... απ το να στριφογυριζω στο κρεβατι προτιμω να σηκωθω κ να βαλω το λαπτοπ η να δω τηλεοραση... shit.. να θες να κοιμηθεις κ να μην μπορεις....


καλα παρτο σερι μια μερα...μην κοιμηθεις καθολου και θα δεις μετα πως θα σε παρει ο νανης....Θα κοιμηθεις σαν πουλακι.... τσιου τσιου...σαν να το ακους αυτο το γλυκο νανουρισμα...Εγω σημερα κοιμηθηκα στις 7 το πρωι γτ ηταν σπιτι μου το αγορι μου,το οποιο εχει μονιμως θεμα με τον υπνο,δεν κοιμαται αμα δεν ξημερωσει,και εκει που με το ζορι κοιμηθηκα κατα τις 10 με ξυπνησε γαμω.α ....!! και τωρα στισ 3 εχω το πρωτο ραντεβου με τη ψυχολογο,μ εχει πιασει μια νυστα απιστευτη..

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Σε καταλαβαίνω Λάκρυ μου. Εγώ από την φοιτητική μου ζωή είχα την συνήθεια να κοιμάμαι πολύ αργά (το παθαίνουν πολλοί φοιτητές αυτό) και μετά μου έμεινε η συνήθεια. Είναι δύσκολο ν' αλλάξεις συνήθειες ύπνου και απαιτεί μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα γιατί πρέπει ν' αλλάξουν οι βιορυθμοί.

----------


## Deep purple

Εγω παίρνω ζάναξ ή υπνωτικό. Μεγάλη βοήθεια στο θέμα ύπνου είναι,το κλεισιμο υπολογιστή και τηλεόρασης, και ανάγνωση βιβλίου

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παιδια παλι θα βρυκολακιασω, δεν το κοβω με την καμια να κοιμηθω, προσπαθησα λιγο αλλα ημουν νευρικη κ στριφογυριζα, πηρα στεντον σημερα για εναλλαγη κ δεν με επιασε, μαλλον για υπνοστεντον ειμαι η για κανα μπουμπλε, gypsy αφου ρε συ τωρα δεν εχουμε σχολη, κ μη σου πω οταν ειχαμε κ πηγαινα στα μαθηματα επεστρεφα τεζα κ ξεραινομουν στον υπνο, deep purple θα παρω καναν "ακαδημαικο αλφαβητισμο" να διαβασω η κατι απ τα αλλα τα ξενερωτα τα ακαταλαβιστικα θα κοιμηθω σταντε !!!!

(νανσυ μη λες πουλακι θα εχω αλλα μετα λολ !!!):p

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Παιδια παλι θα βρυκολακιασω, δεν το κοβω με την καμια να κοιμηθω, προσπαθησα λιγο αλλα ημουν νευρικη κ στριφογυριζα, πηρα στεντον σημερα για εναλλαγη κ δεν με επιασε, μαλλον για υπνοστεντον ειμαι η για κανα μπουμπλε, gypsy αφου ρε συ τωρα δεν εχουμε σχολη, κ μη σου πω οταν ειχαμε κ πηγαινα στα μαθηματα επεστρεφα τεζα κ ξεραινομουν στον υπνο, deep purple θα παρω καναν "ακαδημαικο αλφαβητισμο" να διαβασω η κατι απ τα αλλα τα ξενερωτα τα ακαταλαβιστικα θα κοιμηθω σταντε !!!!
> 
> (νανσυ μη λες πουλακι θα εχω αλλα μετα λολ !!!):p


Ναι, αλλά οι συνήθειες ύπνου που έχουμε παράμενουν αναλλοίωτες για μεγάλο διάστημα και οι βιορύθμοι δεν αλλάζουν εύκολα. Πρέπει να το προσπαθήσεις για ν' αλλάξει. Βασικό ρόλο πάιζει και η διατροφή. Κι αν δεν ακολουθείς σωστά την φαρμακευτική σου αγωγή επηρεάζει και αυτό.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Άσχετο, ο ακαδημαικός αλφαβητισμός τι είναι;; λολ

----------


## nansyan89

> Παιδια παλι θα βρυκολακιασω, δεν το κοβω με την καμια να κοιμηθω, προσπαθησα λιγο αλλα ημουν νευρικη κ στριφογυριζα, πηρα στεντον σημερα για εναλλαγη κ δεν με επιασε, μαλλον για υπνοστεντον ειμαι η για κανα μπουμπλε, gypsy αφου ρε συ τωρα δεν εχουμε σχολη, κ μη σου πω οταν ειχαμε κ πηγαινα στα μαθηματα επεστρεφα τεζα κ ξεραινομουν στον υπνο, deep purple θα παρω καναν "ακαδημαικο αλφαβητισμο" να διαβασω η κατι απ τα αλλα τα ξενερωτα τα ακαταλαβιστικα θα κοιμηθω σταντε !!!!
> 
> (νανσυ μη λες πουλακι θα εχω αλλα μετα λολ !!!):p


 γιατι εχεις καποιο θεμα με τα πουλακια?χαχα

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Άσχετο, ο ακαδημαικός αλφαβητισμός τι είναι;; λολ


Mια μαλακια κ μιση ειναι !! (ουτε εγω ξερω ακριβως να σου πω λολ!!)

Ενταξει τωρα ειμαι ηρεμη, δεν εχω εκρηξεις ουτε επικινδυνες τασεις, καλο αυτο !!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> γιατι εχεις καποιο θεμα με τα πουλακια?χαχα


Εχμ, ναι, αμα αρχισω κ φαντασιωνομαι πουλια (πετουμενα κ μη) τοτε ειναι που δεν θα μπορω να κοιμηθω με τιποτα !!!!! :p

----------


## kyknos25

> Εχμ, ναι, αμα αρχισω κ φαντασιωνομαι πουλια (πετουμενα κ μη) τοτε ειναι που δεν θα μπορω να κοιμηθω με τιποτα !!!!! :p


χαχαχαχααχα
τα σταθερα πουλια=σταθερη αξια χαχαχα

----------


## Lacrymosa

> χαχαχαχααχα
> τα σταθερα πουλια=σταθερη αξια χαχαχα


λολλλ εχω λιωσει !!!!!!! (εχω να δω πουλι ουτε εγω ξερω απο ποτε...!!)

----------


## kyknos25

> λολλλ εχω λιωσει !!!!!!! (εχω να δω πουλι ουτε εγω ξερω απο ποτε...!!)


ααααχχ και πως κελαηδανε..χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ α

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ααααχχ και πως κελαηδανε..χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ α


Τσιου Τσιου !!!!
ασε μονο σε εικονα, ζωντανο αυθεντικο πουλι εχω να δω πολλλυ καιρο.....:p

----------


## kyknos25

> Τσιου Τσιου !!!!
> ασε μονο σε εικονα, ζωντανο αυθεντικο πουλι εχω να δω πολλλυ καιρο.....:p


παω για νανι ξυπνησε η καρδερινα μεσα μου χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Lacrymosa

> παω για νανι ξυπνησε η καρδερινα μεσα μου χαχαχαχαχα


για νανι πας η για κατι αλλο ?? εεεε ?? εχω λιωσει, εισαι κ γαμω !!!! :)

----------


## kyknos25

> για νανι πας η για κατι αλλο ?? εεεε ?? εχω λιωσει, εισαι κ γαμω !!!! :)


μπααααα για νανι χθες ειχε κοκο σανελ χαχαχαχα

----------


## Lacrymosa

> μπααααα για νανι χθες ειχε κοκο σανελ χαχαχαχα


Ιου Ιου δωσε κ σε μενα λιγο ρε συ που εχω ξεχασει κ πως γινεται, μην τα θες ολα δικα σου !!!!!!!!!! :p

----------


## kyknos25

αχορταγηηηηηηηηηηηη οοοοοουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχορταγη εισαι κ φαινεσαι λολ !! ιου ιου !!!! :) εσυ εχεις διαθεσιμο πουλι, εγω οχι !!!!!! ολα δικα σου τα θες χεχεχε !!! :)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

ρεσιτάλ πάλι τα κορίτσια! :) Το φορουμάκι μου χαρίζει το γέλιο!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σουτ εσυ μην ερθω θεσσ κ σε κανονισω !!!!!!!!! λολ :)

----------


## nansyan89

> Ιου Ιου δωσε κ σε μενα λιγο ρε συ που εχω ξεχασει κ πως γινεται, μην τα θες ολα δικα σου !!!!!!!!!! :p


Μην χρειαζεσαι τελικα ενα πτηνο να του δωσεις να καταλαβει ,κι αυτο να ειναι η γιατρεια σου???:p :p εγω παντως παρολο που εχω τις κρισεις μου την ''κοκο σανελ'' δε την αποχωριζομαι..χαχαχαχαα

----------


## claire

πολύ καλό και βοηθητικό για τον ύπνο είναι το τήλιο. μπορείτε επίσης να το συνδυάσετε και με χαμομήλι, τρελό κοκτέιλ χαλάρωσης.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μην χρειαζεσαι τελικα ενα πτηνο να του δωσεις να καταλαβει ,κι αυτο να ειναι η γιατρεια σου???:p :p εγω παντως παρολο που εχω τις κρισεις μου την ''κοκο σανελ'' δε την αποχωριζομαι..χαχαχαχαα


λες αυτο να φταιει ?? η ελλειψη πτηνου λολ ?? δεν αποκλειεται παντως!! :p
μπραβο ρε συ που το παλευεις !! οχι που θα μας επηρεασει η κριση πανικου κ σ αυτο !!!!! :p

----------


## kyknos25

> αχορταγη εισαι κ φαινεσαι λολ !! ιου ιου !!!! :) εσυ εχεις διαθεσιμο πουλι, εγω οχι !!!!!! ολα δικα σου τα θες χεχεχε !!! :)


καλε για μενα λεω οτι ειμαι αχορταγη εχω το γνωθι σ αυτον χαχαχαχα

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Υπερλιμπιντική ή αλλιώς... καυλιάρα. ;)

----------


## kyknos25

> Υπερλιμπιντική ή αλλιώς... καυλιάρα. ;)


χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## nansyan89

> Υπερλιμπιντική ή αλλιώς... καυλιάρα. ;)


Αυτο υποθετω δεν κακο,δεν κακο :p χαχαχα

----------


## Lacrymosa

Φυσικα κ δεν ειναι κακο !!!!!! Αυτο ελειπε τωρα !!!!!!! :p

----------


## nansyan89

> Φυσικα κ δεν ειναι κακο !!!!!! Αυτο ελειπε τωρα !!!!!!! :p


 ε μα πια..μ αυτους τους πανικους,τα κοβουμε ολα αμα κοψουμε και το κοκο καταστραφηκαμε.. χαχαχα

----------


## Lacrymosa

μονο αυτο μας σωζει, ας πηδηξουμε οσο προλαβαινουμε.......:p

----------


## nansyan89

> μονο αυτο μας σωζει, ας πηδηξουμε οσο προλαβαινουμε.......:p


Ειναι αγχολυτικο...Διαφωνεις?????Αν σκεφτεις οτι οταν βλεπουμε μια ρε παιδι μου,που ειναι μες τα νευρα της φταινε ολα κλπ δε λεμε πολλες φορες ποπο αυτη ειναι αγ......ητη????Για σκεψου το καλυτερα λακρυ,κι αντι για χαπια ψαξε αντρα...χαχα

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ετσι ειναι, πρεπει επειγοντως να βρω αντρα γιατι αλλιως δεν με βλεπω καλα !! Το καλυτερο αγχολυτικο ειναι, τι να λεμε τωρα, τι ζαναξ κ μαλακιες !!!!!!! :p

----------


## m.monkey

> Ετσι ειναι, πρεπει επειγοντως να βρω αντρα γιατι αλλιως δεν με βλεπω καλα !! Το καλυτερο αγχολυτικο ειναι, τι να λεμε τωρα, τι ζαναξ κ μαλακιες !!!!!!! :p


Μην κάθεσαι καθόλου, όρμα έξω γρήγορα!!!

----------


## nansyan89

> Μην κάθεσαι καθόλου, όρμα έξω γρήγορα!!!


τον πρωτο ωραιο που θα βρεις στο δρομο βουτα τον βαλτον κατω ..τη συνεχεις την ξερεις...:p χαχαχα και μετα ψαξε και για ερωτα....

----------


## thanasisGR

mia xara se vrisko.... egw ti na po pou exw ypnilia olh mera??? epesa polu psixologika... egw tha eimouna xaroumenos ama eixa aupnies!!!! xD to exw riksei stous kafedes alla den me pianoun! prota ithela iremia... twra eimai olh mera se ypnilia ti na peis... xaxaxa oti na nai re gamoto :p

ase pou exw kai mia asta8eia trelh... allou patao allou vriskome... lol :p

kai to pio trelo einai oti exw ypnilia me neura mazi... polu perierga sumtomata re sy...

----------


## panoslnk

ααααα τώρα στεναχωρήθηκα.....Γιατί έγινε ban στη φίλη μου τη Lacrymosa;;; Είναι εύθυμο άτομο!!!

----------

